

How I got 250,000+ views for my infographic in 1 week - samp615
http://www.launchbit.com/blog/how-i-got-250k-views-infographic-1-week/

======
anilgulecha
Surprisingly full of practical advice. Boils to:

* Be funny and useful.

* Targeted audience instead of general.

* Mention names. \- Specially names with a lot of twitter followers.

* Spam everyone without it looking like spam.

Good job ;)

~~~
samp615
Hope you found it useful :)

------
tericho
Looks like a useful article but almost half the images are broken which is
slightly ironic given it's an article about infographics.

~~~
iSloth
Yup broken here!

